# DOW University OF Health Sciences For Foreign Students?



## missrose (Nov 24, 2013)

Assalamualaikum, I have a lot of questions.. I would really appreciate it if you would answer any of them!
I've been living in Japan since I was 5.I'm 18 now, and will graduate high school this march InshaAllah
my dream was to become a doctor ,but since study wasn't my thing I didn't really care about it. but now when it's too late I've come to realize that I really want to be a doctor. Everyone except for my sister is against my dicision. My father says being doctor means life without colors
, mom wants me to become one but she doesn't want me to go alone to Pakistan and I don't want her to come with me because I don't wanna separate my them. and I can't enter to a Medicine uni here because it's too late.

onto questions
1:what are the criteria for foreign students? 
2:can I take merit test? (a relative of mine took one and is paying so less that she can't even tell) if not, how much is the fee for students like me?
3:do I have to take an entrance examination? (I read on this site that foreign students don't have to)
4:I'm not good at math at all. like it's not even funny. I really worked hard once and got only 30/100.. is math THAT important in DUHS?
5:here in Japan, they have this GPA kind of thing and I got 2.6/5.. is it okay?
6:Is DUHS hard to get into?
7:when are they going to have exams?
8:do you think I can do it?I'll work hard I can guarantee that.
9:how many foreign students do they currently have?
10:Will they accept my Japanese diploma? I've studied in Japanese..!

Please Please Please help me cuz I'mso confused I don't know what to do.. :'(

oh by the way I'm a Pkaistani.I speak English, Japanese, and Urdu. thanks!

Disclaimer: I've been searching online for 3 weeksso please don't think I haven't done any research!


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

see I dont know much about DUHS but I can tell you this 
1 the entry test is not a priority for many medical colleges in pakistan they usually accept you on the basis of your SAT score but I dont know about DUHS
2 if you apply and get selected as a foreign student than your fee is in dollars and for DUHS its quite high plus you have to pay everything in dollars hostel , mess fee.
3 Merit test you can thats basically the entrance test but you have to study hard for it and theres a tough competition in Pakistan if you succeed in it than you pay fee in rupees which is cheaper
4 As far as I know math is not an important subject in MBBS /BDS but generally majority universities in pakistan have a criteria of 60% and above in your 12th grade.
5 Your japanese diploma will be accepted its just that you have to make equivalence of it from IBCC which is situated in Islamabad.
6 I dont know about the GPA thing. the general is getting 60% and above in your grade 12 exams
7 I dont know whether its hard to get in or not but if you try Insha Allah you can get in.
8 Well if you really want mbbs sure you will get in!! 
9 DUHS is basically for foreign students but let me find out and tell you
Thats all i can help you with . Sorry I havent applied for DUHS so i dont know much about the seats and criteria of admission. But the answers are pretty much what happens in Pakistan Medical universities

- - - Updated - - -

the website says it accepts 150 students for mbbs and 50 for bds. Applying to Dow international is easier than applying to Dow local since the later takes in mostly residents of karachi and pakistan not overseas candidates


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Being a foreign student i am sure you are aware that you will be applying to Dow international medical college. Foreign students cant apply in DMC but Dow international is basically under the same management the only difference being that its exclusively for foreign students. As for your questions

1. the criteria is that you need to give SAT II in bio, chem and any other subject OR submit an equivalence certificate from IBCC.
2. I think your cousin has got admission in Dow medical college (DMC). To get into DMC, yes you will have to give the entry test, and pass that with flying colors, but to be eligible to give the test you need to have Karachi domicile. If youget into DMC, and on merit then your fee will be very less compared to DIMC. For DMC if you are on merit your fee is around 24k PKR. But for you, if you go to DIMC, your fee will be around 20k USD (including hostel,etc). Also international student have to pay in dollars. 
3. No for DIMC no entrance test is required.
4. i dont think it will be a problem
5. Well your GPA should be such that when its equivalence is made it is above 60%. I dont know the formula for conversion for GPA. For this you will have to get your equivalence made from IBCC. Also if your equivalence is not about 60% you will not be able to get your medical degree from Pakistan as this is an requirement set by PMDC. 
6. And well honestly speaking i dont think its that difficult to get into DIMC. Just get a good score in SAT II and i think your good to go. Btw your SAT II should be above 550 in each subject only then you are to be eligible to apply.
7. Not sure, but i dont think you should be concerned about the professional exams at this time.
8. If you put in hard work and pursue for goal with passion and great determination you will pull it of!
9. Mostly all students in DIMC are foreigners

GOOD LUCK ! 

- - - Updated - - -

for more information check these links out 
http://www.duhs.edu.pk/institutes/dimc/DIMC%20Brochure%202013-20130925.pdf
http://www.duhs.edu.pk/inner.php?button=dimc


----------



## missrose (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks so much! I really appreciate you guys' effort! Actually the thing is, I don't want my parents to pay a lot  that's why I'm thinking of DMC.. and I actually have house(nani's) if I get into DMC, I'll be living there.. so am I considered an overseas candidate? can't I EVEN TRRY DMC? If I could, when are they gonna have exams cuz I wanna make 100 percent sure that I'll do my bestest. my plan was to hire a tutor in pakistan and study through skype.. 

----updated-----

we actually have one house but it's not open yet!.. is it okay?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Well to be considered as a local candidate you will need to have a Karachi domicile certificate. Also you will need to submit your equivalence certificate, B form or your NIC and your parents NIC. If you have all of these documents then im pretty sure you will be considered as a local and then you can sit in the entrance test (do contact DOW and conform). Admissions for the year 2013 have concluded and for 2014 they will start in sept 2014 and the entrance test will be conducted in early Oct 2014. Exact dates are not out yet. And yes you will need to work very hard because the competition is quite tough. You will need to ace the test, as being a foreign candidate your equivalence wont be very good. So you will have to capitalize tht by doing very good in the entrance test. Do take tuition if you want and study for the test, and the test is based on pakistani intermediate syllabus for which you will need to study from the inter books 

- - - Updated - - -

Also if your applying for DMC then you dont need to give SAT, you will just need to sit in the entrance test and submit your equivalence


----------



## missrose (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks! can you tell me one more thing? Since I've studied in Japanese, I know I have to study again in English.(Bio, physics, chemistry) Is it possible for me to compete with those who've studied in English and in Pakistani way the whole life? I mean do you think I can make it? I'm insecure a little cause I know how we Pakistanis work hard when it comes to ''competition'' haha  and is the exam really difficult? are you gonna apply to DOW too?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh i you have studied in Japanese then you are aware that you also need to give TOEFL or IELT because all those you have studied from those institutions whose medium of instruction in not English need to give either one of the two and get a minimum score to prove that they have command, to some extent, over English.

To be very honest the competition is very tough. Especially for govt colleges like DOW and SMC. Huge amounts of candidates are applying and the seat are very limited. Also the people applying have very high marks. Mostly the intermediate people have an edge over all the students who hve studied from foreign educational systems (like CIE A levels, US high school, etc) as alot of our marks are deducted during conversion to Pakistani board marks. This give a disadvantage as the weightage is 10% matric/ equivalent, 40% inter/ equivalent and 50% entrance test. Also the inter people hve an edge because the entrance test in intermediate based. Although hard, but if you work hard you can do it. Im pretty sure you have studied everything in Japan. Its just that you hve to do it in English and from inter books (btw inter books dont hve concept, its all memorization) u hve done all the concepts, but study from the inter books and you will do good in the entrance test. If you put in alot of effort and study the right material, the entrance test isnt that difficult! 

yes i'll be applying in 2014 as well  btw do check about equivalency cuz you said you have 2.6 out of 5 right? well i dont know much about the difficulty level in Japan, but 2.6 wont get you a very good equivalence i think. and then remember your overall aggregate will get affected.


----------



## missrose (Nov 24, 2013)

thanks so much! you're such a sweet heart! <3 have you started preparing for the test? hope to see you next year<3


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

you can also try in Agha khan its a nice university too and other universities such as shiffa , NUST/AMC , CMH lahore these also accept foregin students on basis on SAT 2 and there fee is less since all foregin students pay in dollars. But Agha khan might be higher than these.


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

Off topic... But can you translate this for me?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151865810263876&set=vb.170901143077174&type=2&theater

Thanks in Advance :thumbsup:


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

if u r happy and u know clap your hands ## if u r happy and u know clap your hands!! my fav childhood poem>


----------



## missrose (Nov 24, 2013)

Arshi＞　thanks! actually I was thinking of AKU at first but since it's SO expensive and doesn't have merit kind of thing and difficult to enter to I've changed my mind to DOW.. thanks for suggesting though! I'll search about shiffa! where have you applied? 
abrarali1206> he's saying ''If you're happy and you know it clap your hair''x2 !!

anna>ahaha I know right! I like it too! are you applying to dow too?


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm going to be a little more useful in this post... 

For foreign students to apply you'll have to do the following...

1. Get 2 equivalence's for your higher education... This equivalence will be for Pakistani FSc and Matric (separately)... and can be retrieved from IBCC's offices... you'll have to submit passport copies, passport sized photographs, copies of your exam documents etc ... and they all have to be attested...

2. You'll have to sit the SAT II exam... or instead of that sit the MCAT... You have to get the required scores for each to be eligible...

For more info, read my thread for '*Foreign Student Admission for MBBS in Pakistan*'...

I try and explain it all in my first post 

if you have any questions, inbox me 

P.S. - I have no idea about DOW, so I'm useless there 

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...cal-assistance-programme-sat2-everything.html


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

@missrose well I only applied in NUST/AMC and got selected so Im joining it Insha Allah


----------



## missrose (Nov 24, 2013)

ohkay... are you talking about Army medical college in Islamabad?


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Walaikumassalam
2- unfortunately you cant take the entrance test (merit test) because it has very strict requirements. You must have done high school from Karachi ONLY. You must have Karachi Domicile. Your father needs to have Sindh Domicile and many others..I was not fulfilling one of these requirements so i could not give the test this year. I dont have that document anymore which i downloaded from Dow's website. I think its not on their site anymore. It had all the requirements.
So basically you cant apply on the local seat in DMC. However if u have a foreign passport you can apply on foreign seat IN DMC which are 2-3 i think. You will have to pay alot of fees in USD for this.

You can also apply to Dow _International_ medical college which is under DUHS. For that as someone mentioned earlier, you can apply either through SAT II scores in biology chemistry and physics OR through pre medical FSc equivalence which you have to get from IBCC (get your Japanese diploma's equivalence) which should be above 60% to be eligible but about 80% will be competitive for D*I*MC .
Their fee is about $18000 per year.

Good luck.

PS: I did not apply to DIMC but i have been to the campus that is why i know this.
Got accepted in NUST. Yes its the Army medical college.


----------



## missrose (Nov 24, 2013)

@acer oh.. okay! thanks..! can you PLEASE answer the ten questions above changing DOW to NUST? that would mean a lot! thanks so much!

@abrarali thanks for the information!


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

missrose said:


> Assalamualaikum, I have a lot of questions.. I would really appreciate it if you would answer any of them!
> I've been living in Japan since I was 5.I'm 18 now, and will graduate high school this march InshaAllah
> my dream was to become a doctor ,but since study wasn't my thing I didn't really care about it. but now when it's too late I've come to realize that I really want to be a doctor. Everyone except for my sister is against my dicision. My father says being doctor means life without colors
> , mom wants me to become one but she doesn't want me to go alone to Pakistan and I don't want her to come with me because I don't wanna separate my them. and I can't enter to a Medicine uni here because it's too late.
> ...


1- NUST has a really good website.
2-u can take the entrance test if you have pakistani passport and B-from/CNIC.
3-its a choice. You can apply on both seats.
4-not important. Physics will do it.
6- AMC is way harder to get into than D*I*MC. DMC is equally tough i think.
7- u need to submit SAT-II scores by around June.
9-NUST takes about 13 foreign students for MBBS.
10-same as above


----------



## missrose (Nov 24, 2013)

@Acer　thanks!


----------

